# A letter to lazy Instacart shoppers



## producemanjames

Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.

We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I’m not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren’t motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.

In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I’m glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.

/end rant


----------



## ANT 7

Awwwwww come one man.  :cryin:

Many of those new IC driver's have probably never been inside a grocery store before. In fact, the only store they have any experience with is a 7/11, and honestly, if the truth was known, they were in one to rob it, not to shop in it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Where can I find the thermometers?


----------



## Fusion_LUser

I don't mind helping the shoppers out.... recently I was helping a nice person at the grocery store.


----------



## 68350

It sounds to me like you've spent too much time _actually helping_ those individuals. Find a way to professionally state "I'm sorry but I don't have time to help you (do your job?).

Our grocery store interfaces with Instacart for deliveries. They do "OK". But I guarantee you that many of them are not local to my neighborhood, and aren't familiar with my store, or they do their own shopping at a different grocery chain. Hard to blame them for asking for help at times. We've been going to our store for 4 years and can't always find some items. Way too frequent rearranging of the products...


----------



## KevinJohnson

@producemanjames

Where can I find the toilet paper and hand sanitizer??


----------



## VanGuy

I've asked a lot but I can usually find things. Maybe have to ask for 10%, but it's mostly because I don't do my personal shopping at any of the stores on IC. If they ever put my store on there, I'd be in and out speed demon style. As it is I haven't done any IC this week as I just really don't enjoy it at all.


----------



## Giantsfan1503

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Don't be shy, say some more.


----------



## DriverMark

ANT 7 said:


> Many of those new IC driver's have probably never been inside a grocery store before. In fact, the only store they have any experience with is a 7/11, and honestly, if the truth was known, they were in one to rob it, not to shop in it.


Saturday picked up a Wal-Mart delivery. Older gentleman came out with my stuff (usually it's young 20s people). So we were chatting and went something like this:

"Wal-Mart has hired so many new pickers, and these young people it's probably the first time in their life they have been grocery shopping. They have no clue what they are doing. Wal-Mart gives them a 30 minute training course and then off they go."

Me: "Oh, you mean crap like this" --- I point to the bin where a package of hamburger buns are getting smashed under 2 huge jars of tomato sauce.

"Exactly" the old guy says. "they are clueless what they are doing."

As I sit there and stuff bags with 1 to 2 small items into 1 bag so it's easier when I get to the drop off.


----------



## 68350

DriverMark said:


> hamburger buns are getting smashed under 2 huge jars of tomato sauce.


LOL, the regular baggers at stores do this crap ALL the time! In their defense, sometimes they're not quite all there.

Doing my own shopping, I make an effort to grab fragile/delicate items after scanning and handle them myself.


----------



## DriverMark

68350 said:


> LOL, the regular baggers at stores do this crap ALL the time! In their defense, sometimes they're not quite all there.
> 
> Doing my own shopping, I make an effort to grab fragile/delicate items after scanning and handle them myself.


My wife insists we always do self checkout for this exact reason. I used to think she was being ridiculous. But after a few annoying experiences myself I had to apologize to her and now we both always self checkout lol.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

DriverMark said:


> My wife insists we always do self checkout for this exact reason. I used to think she was being ridiculous. But after a few annoying experiences myself I had to apologize to her and now we both always self checkout lol.


We usually pack our own bags but on principle I insist on going to the regular lanes worked by a cashier. We don't get a discount or get paid to ring up our own groceries... petty but it's a win in my narrow view of how the world should be!

Takes me way way way way way and boy do I mean way back to when ATM's first came out. They were free to use because they were a cheaper alternative to bank tellers and when people got used to the ATM convenience next thing you know you are paying $5 "convenience fee" to get $20 out of the ATM!


----------



## Solid 5

DriverMark said:


> My wife insists we always do self checkout for this exact reason. I used to think she was being ridiculous. But after a few annoying experiences myself I had to apologize to her and now we both always self checkout lol.


I haven't gone through a checkout line in any store since I couldn't tell you when. They either use 14 bags for six items, or one bag for 28 items LOL


----------



## Mkang14

You forgot to sign it: XOXO Produceman James &#128139;


producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


On behalf of @doyousensehumor and @reg barclay I apologize.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Solid 5 said:


> I haven't gone through a checkout line in any store since I couldn't tell you when. They either use 14 bags for six items, or one bag for 28 items LOL


At a Wal*Mart in Nevada I had cashier laugh at me and said "We always know those who are here visiting from California" as I stuffed 40 plastics bags in to each bag I used for a few items.... "What... you'all selling those bags on the black market or something back in CA?"


----------



## doyousensehumor

Mkang14 said:


> On behalf of @doyousensehumor and @reg barclay I apologize.


Lol in my defence, I was finding almost everything in my own. Only asked for help as a last resort!


----------



## dmoney155

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


How is that not your job?!... aren't you supposed to serve the customer?! Or are you just there to prop the walls? Now quit your whining and find Fruitloops.


----------



## 68350

dmoney155 said:


> How is that not your job?!... aren't you supposed to serve the customer?!


Not sure if you're serious. An Instacart shopper, _on the job shopping an order_, isn't exactly "the customer".

The OP seems to have no issue with helping with an item or 2, but:



producemanjames said:


> to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Why do the green olives always come in a jar, but the black olives only come in a can? Don't you think that's a little racist?
Oh, and when do you expect to get TP in stock again?


----------



## Uberdriver2710

KevinJohnson said:


> @producemanjames
> 
> Where can I find the toilet paper and hand sanitizer??


----------



## Seamus

Is Milk in the Dairy Aisle?


----------



## Fusion_LUser

68350 said:


> Not sure if you're serious. An Instacart shopper, _on the job shopping an order_, isn't exactly "the customer".


How about...

Customer-by-Proxy
Fill-in Customer
Appointed Customer
Remote Customer
Delegated Customer


----------



## VanGuy

Seamus said:


> Is Milk in the Dairy Aisle?


What kind of milk?
Some is in the Asian Aisle.
Some is in the Organic Aisle.
Some is in Produce. WTF?


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Sometimes you get asked to buy stuff you simply did not know existed. "Excuse me, I am looking for vegan hotdogs in a can. Where might I find such an abomination?"


----------



## BigBadDriver

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Nice!!!

Don't worry - if you're ever in need - like say, you're on fire: I'll be happy to piss on you until the fire's out!!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## john2g1

I hear what @producemanjames is saying and I get people wasting your time with thing that are not in your job purview....

But as many have said:

Like any driving gig job you go where you're told. I might know my city like the back of my hand but after the game Joe Exotic is headed rural Nowhereville and no I don't know where the bar is that is not on Google maps.

IC driver will take a job outside of his/her neighborhood outside of his her chain and the next job takes them even further.

Also does your grocery store have the hanging signs that say what's on Evey aisle? Do you explain your stores system?

Finally this is a cheap shot but 90% IC drivers have to check themselves out at the store and THEIR job is not a cashier. At least you actually work for the store. IJS


----------



## 68350

Fusion_LUser said:


> How about...
> 
> Customer-by-Proxy
> Fill-in Customer
> Appointed Customer
> Remote Customer
> Delegated Customer


Perhaps.

However, still not "_the customer_". The OP made it clear he/she isn't *****in' about any shopper asking about an item or 2, rather the ones who basically want the OP to find everything for them. The paid shopper is getting PAID to find the items. I haven't been in a grocery store that doesn't have signs on the aisles that cover most items, and it ain't hard to find specific depts such as Dairy, Baker, Deli, Produce, etc. I have a mobile app for my store that tells me what aisle # I can find anything they sell.

I can sympathize with a shopper that just can't find something. I can also sympathize with a store employee who has other responsibilities besides babysitting a shopper.


----------



## Mkang14

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Instacart needs to appeal to females. Because let's be real, we are much better shoppers (oh no she didn't).


----------



## producemanjames

Mkang14 said:


> Instacart needs to appeal to females. Because let's be real. We are much better shoppers (oh no she didn't).


My previous store was an in store Instacart hub with dedicated shoppers. Mostly female and almost never needed help. Even female new hires did better than the men.


----------



## 68350

Mkang14 said:


> Instacart needs to appeal to females. Because let's be real. We are much better shoppers (oh no she didn't).


I wouldn't argue with that. Our female shoppers have been much better than the guys.

I do almost all of our grocery shopping though (male), and except for having high-risk individuals in the household, I'd be out shopping for myself.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Wow.. why would you be bothered if you're at work anyways? Answering questions can't be that awful.



producemanjames said:


> My previous store was an in store Instacart hub with dedicated shoppers. Mostly female and almost never needed help. Even female new hires did better than the men.


She probably had to do it once and the poor me mentality kicked in


----------



## #professoruber

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Two things:

1. what do you expect from the Uber driver mentality. They want to be spoonfed.

2. Shopping at Costco is like a scavenger hunt. They move shit around every single day.

I always ask grocery employees to point me in the right direction. Quick and easy.


----------



## doyousensehumor

It's not just instacart. The grocery and Walmart pick up orders, where the employees have already collected all the items already, ALL of the drivers I have seen so far, just sit in the car, and sit there and do nothing, while the hourly employee slowly loads everything.

Can't do mentality 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Woohaa

Does Instacart still tell pickers to go to the stores DURING THEIR OFF HOURS to memorize where items in the store are located?


----------



## WEY00L

I can sympathize with the OP.
As an Istacart shopper there are times I need help finding an obscure item.
Just point me to the correct isle.
There is a fine line between asking for help on a few items and asking someone else to do your job.


----------



## producemanjames

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Wow.. why would you be bothered if you're at work anyways? Answering questions can't be that awful.


Answering a few questions where a item is located is fine. Wanting me to show you where everything is because they are too lazy to look for themselves is not fine.


----------



## reg barclay

doyousensehumor said:


> Lol in my defence, I was finding almost everything in my own. Only asked for help as a last resort!


Me too. The store workers were lucky I'm British, so I spent ages wandering around to avoid asking unless necessary. If I was a New Yorker, I'd have probably asked for every item I didn't see straight away -o:.


----------



## #professoruber

Woohaa said:


> Does Instacart still tell pickers to go to the stores DURING THEIR OFF HOURS to memorize where items in the store are located?


I was approved within 2 hours. I think it's a free for all for instacart. They better tread lightly and remember that their IC employees are the nuts and bolts of the entire operation.


----------



## WEY00L

#professoruber said:


> I was approved within 2 hours. I think it's a free for all for instacart. They better tread lightly and remember that their IC employees are the nuts and bolts of the entire operation.


Until they replace us with Self Driving Shoppers.


----------



## #professoruber

WEY00L said:


> Until they replace us with Self Driving Shoppers.


It's a long way out. They can't even keep the shelves stocked or employ enough shoppers. A lot of things will be re-thought once this pandemic subsides.


----------



## New2This

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


You realize that most new Instacart shoppers are former Uber/Lyft drivers right? The ones that drove like it's the first time they've driven anything that didn't have hooves.

The same morons that double-parked in the bike lane even when there's a viable space to pull into two car lengths ahead are now the same idiots leaving their goddamn shopping cart in the middle of the ****ing aisle while they run four aisles over to look for the gluten-free balsamic chips.


----------



## Mkang14

New2This said:


> You realize that most new Instacart shoppers are former Uber/Lyft drivers right? The ones that drove like it's the first time they've driven anything that didn't have hooves.
> 
> The same morons that double-parked in the bike lane even when there's a viable space to pull into two car lengths ahead are now the same idiots leaving their goddamn shopping cart in the middle of the @@@@ing aisle while they run four aisles over to look for the gluten-free balsamic chips.


Let's hope they remember which gig they're doing


----------



## dmoney155

68350 said:


> Not sure if you're serious. An Instacart shopper, _on the job shopping an order_, isn't exactly "the customer".
> 
> The OP seems to have no issue with helping with an item or 2, but:


Semi serious.... fact is, if they were busy actually doing something (and by doing something I don't mean stocking the shelve at snail pace) then sure, customer can find their own cereal, however, if they're just killing time pretending to work, then they should be helping finding things. And while at it, ask the customer how to better improve the search for the items.


----------



## uberist

68350 said:


> Not sure if you're serious. An Instacart shopper, _on the job shopping an order_, isn't exactly "the customer".


What? Just for the sake of argument who is the customer? The person who placed the order? So by extension you are really helping that person because ultimately thats who benifits by getting all the items they requested in a timely manner...


----------



## Negg

Sounds like me on my first trip into a new Costco. I asked for help every chance. Fast forward now and after 15 runs from that store I know everything. I’ve been asked by other shoppers where stuff is and I don’t mind.


----------



## 68350

uberist said:


> What? Just for the sake of argument who is the customer? The person who placed the order? So by extension you are really helping that person because ultimately thats who benifits by getting all the items they requested in a timely manner...


The paid shopper is performing a service for pay. He/She is "on the job". They are not the consumer out shopping for their own kitchen. Maybe it's not a huge difference, but it is a difference.

The whole point of the OP's rant is in regard to those shoppers who helplessly try to ask him/her where every single freakin' item is in the store. The stores don't have job openings for full-time guides. It reminds me of people who post a question on a forum that can be answered with a few seconds devoted to a Google search.


----------



## New2This

68350 said:


> The paid shopper is performing a service for pay. He/She is "on the job". They are not the consumer out shopping for their own kitchen. Maybe it's not a huge difference, but it is a difference.


At the end of the day the Instacart shoppers are still spending money in the store. Money is flowing through them to the store.


----------



## producemanjames

New2This said:


> At the end of the day the Instacart shoppers are still spending money in the store. Money is flowing through them to the store.


True, but the shoppers are getting paid by Instacart to perform that service. I'm getting paid by my employer to run the Produce department. I'm not getting paid by Instacart to do the shopper's job for him/her. It's not hard to look at the signs on all the aisles to figure out where everything is.


----------



## New2This

producemanjames said:


> True, but the shoppers are getting paid by Instacart to perform that service. I'm getting paid by my employer to run the Produce department. I'm not getting paid by Instacart to do the shopper's job for him/her. It's not hard to look at the signs on all the aisles to figure out where everything is.


I can see your point.

If they're asking where the Rice Krispies are that's one thing.

Having done a few Instacart orders, it's VERY finicky. If you don't get the EXACT item it gives you issues.

I've asked in produce because people in my area get obscure produce.


----------



## UberBud

When people stop ordering organic vegan cheese I will stop asking where it is (hint: It won't be anywhere near anything else called cheese).


----------



## producemanjames

UberBud said:


> When people stop ordering organic vegan cheese I will stop asking where it is (hint: It won't be anywhere near anything else called cheese).


True. It's usually produce (at least it is in my chain lol)


----------



## UbaBrah

New2This said:


> You realize that most new Instacart shoppers are former Uber/Lyft drivers right? The ones that drove like it's the first time they've driven anything that didn't have hooves.
> 
> The same morons that double-parked in the bike lane even when there's a viable space to pull into two car lengths ahead are now the same idiots leaving their goddamn shopping cart in the middle of the @@@@ing aisle while they run four aisles over to look for the gluten-free balsamic chips.


Come on now, I thought we were friends.

I've been amazed at how many people on instacart order the most obscure things. Dried pinto beans, artichoke hearts, ginger root. My God, who are these people? I find about 95% of the items myself but it can really be tiring sometimes.


----------



## BigRedDriver

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Those Instacart shoppers are your customers. They pay your wages. If your to damn lazy to get off your butt and help them, YOU shouldn't have a job.

/rant


----------



## #professoruber

UbaBrah said:


> Come on now, I thought we were friends.
> 
> I've been amazed at how many people on instacart order the most obscure things. Dried pinto beans, artichoke hearts, ginger root. My God, who are these people? I find about 95% of the items myself but it can really be tiring sometimes.


It's interesting to see what people are eating. I just did a straight meat eater. Filets, ribeyes, tenderloin, chicken breast, fish. And some peanut butter and Nutella. Oh yeah some coffee. $70 tip!


----------



## producemanjames

BigRedDriver said:


> Those Instacart shoppers are your customers. They pay your wages. If your to damn lazy to get off your butt and help them, YOU shouldn't have a job.
> 
> /rant


Help, yes. Do their job for them, absolutely not.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

BigRedDriver said:


> Those Instacart shoppers are your customers. They pay your wages. If your to damn lazy to get off your butt and help them, YOU shouldn't have a job.
> 
> /rant


You're a little confused. The people who the InstaCart people are shopping for are the customers. The InstaCart people aren't paying for the groceries. You get that, right?



UberBud said:


> When people stop ordering organic vegan cheese I will stop asking where it is (hint: It won't be anywhere near anything else called cheese).


Hint: that's because it's not really cheese.


----------



## BigRedDriver

producemanjames said:


> Help, yes. Do their job for them, absolutely not.


Tell your store manager you refuse to help people find what they want to buy. Then see if you qualify for unemployment. I hear Instacart is hiring.

Hint, do you know how many retailers wish they could be helping their customers find what they're looking for?




JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You're a little confused. The people who the InstaCart people are shopping for are the customers. The InstaCart people aren't paying for the groceries. You get that, right?
> 
> 
> Hint: that's because it's not really cheese. :wink:


If mommy sends you to the store to pick something up, you are the customer.


----------



## producemanjames

BigRedDriver said:


> Tell your store manager you refuse to help people find what they want to buy. Then see if you qualify for unemployment. I hear Instacart is hiring.
> 
> Hint, do you know how many retailers wish they could be helping their customers find what they're looking for?


I've been doing this job for over 18 years. Never gotten a single customer service complaint. Received multiple service awards from my company. I don't need advice on how to do my job from someone who hasn't done it.


----------



## BigRedDriver

producemanjames said:


> I've been doing this job for over 18 years. Never gotten a single customer service complaint. Received multiple service awards from my company. I don't need advice on how to do my job from someone who hasn't done it.


But you do need to come here and complain? Take it to HR, and be glad you have a business to go to. A hell of a lot of folks don't.

Don't expect things to get easier after this, they won't.


----------



## Demon

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


I'll bet not a single driver tips you.


----------



## Pax_Buster

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


Hey, please be easy on me. I drive rideshare. I only know where rice and beansate. I never bothered you about that :wink:


----------



## jeanocelot

Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't mind helping the shoppers out.... recently I was helping a nice person at the grocery store.


Oh, how I loved that show!



Fusion_LUser said:


> We usually pack our own bags but on principle I insist on going to the regular lanes worked by a cashier. We don't get a discount or get paid to ring up our own groceries... petty but it's a win in my narrow view of how the world should be!
> 
> Takes me way way way way way and boy do I mean way back to when ATM's first came out. They were free to use because they were a cheaper alternative to bank tellers and when people got used to the ATM convenience next thing you know you are paying $5 "convenience fee" to get $20 out of the ATM!


It seems that banks realize that not being like an a33hole is an easy way to not lose a customer, and so they don't charge to go to a human teller. When I am abroad, I get no ATM fee, but back in the USA I do, so I go my local branch and get cash that way.


----------



## Soldiering

#professoruber said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. what do you expect from the Uber driver mentality. They want to be spoonfed.
> 
> 2. Shopping at Costco is like a scavenger hunt. They move shit around every single day.
> 
> I always ask grocery employees to point me in the right direction. Quick and easy.


F COSTCO. They would not let me shop there cause I had no mask on. To make matters worse it took 3 DIFFERENT INSTOHITS (Rohits Step bro) over 1.5 hours to cancel an release the batch from off my app. Instacart app an shopper support is the PITS!


----------



## Negg

SpinalCabbage said:


> Sometimes you get asked to buy stuff you simply did not know existed. "Excuse me, I am looking for vegan hotdogs in a can. Where might I find such an abomination?"


So true. I was looking for some 45 grain 500% of your daily intake of protein bread. Next to the pharmacy. Grocery stores have a method to the madness


----------



## 45821

producemanjames said:


> Having worked with many Instacart shoppers at my grocery chain, most good, decent people, there is one thing above all else that really annoys the shit outta me. Let me preface this by saying that I have no problem assisting anyone in my store in finding an item or two. But to you lazy bastards that expect me to show you where every single item on your Instacart shopping list is located, you can piss off.
> 
> We all have a job to do. Yours is to walk around the store and find these items for yourself like Instacart is paying you to do. I'm not going to do your job for you and hold you by the hand and abandon my job duties because you aren't motivated enough to find everything yourself. Stop expecting me or anyone else working for the store to drop everything and do what you are getting paid for.
> 
> In closing, to all the hardworking Instacart shoppers who get by on their own and occasionally need a little help, I'm glad to be of service. To you miserable wastes of society expecting others to do everythingfor you, f*** you.
> 
> /end rant


There is no other way to spin it, do your job.


----------



## producemanjames

Bon Jovi said:


> There is no other way to spin it, do your job.


I don't ask shoppers to trim lettuce or stack apples. That would be ridiculous. 
I do my job, just as the Instacart shoppers should do theirs.


----------

